# Verdrahtung zwischen Steuerschrank und Klemmkasten



## Waelder (7 Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute,

mal eine Frage...

Wenn ich ein Sammelkabel für Sensoren (12x1² z.B.) eine Verbindung zwischen einer klemmleiste im schrank und klemmkasten projektiere, wie haltet ihr es mit den adern ?

Legt ihr wie folgt auf :

Schrank-Ader-Klemmkasten Gerät
1-1-1 Sensor 1
2-2-2 Sensor 2
3-3-3 Sensor 3
4-4-4 Sensor 4
5-5-5 Sensor 5
6-6-6 Sensor 6
7-7-7 Sensor 7
8-8-8 Sensor 8
9-9-9 Sensor 9
10-10-"+" Plus für alle sensoren
11-11-"-" Minus für alle sensoren
PE-PE-PE

oder

Schrank-Ader-Klemmkasten Gerät
1-1-"+" Plus für alle sensoren
2-2-"-" Minus für alle sensoren
3-3-1 Sensor 1
4-4-2 Sensor 2
5-5-3 Sensor 3
6-6-4 Sensor 4
7-7-5 Sensor 5
8-8-6 Sensor 6
9-9-7 Sensor 7
10-10-8 Sensor 8
11-11-9 Sensor 9
PE-PE-PE

gibt es da Regelungen ?

Danke noch


----------



## Larry Laffer (7 Juli 2010)

Hallo Waelder,
ich hatte immer die 2. Variante gewählt - in den Stromlaufplänen kommt bei mir immer die Stromversorgung ganz vorne und damit auch automatisch die niedrigen Klemmen-Nummern und damit gleichzeitig auch Adern-Nummern.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Juli 2010)

Ich würde vom Gefühl auch die zweite Variante gewählt,
nutze aber gerade im Sensor Aktor Bereich die erste, da
diese Nummerierung besser zu den Sensor Aktor Boxen 
passt. In der Praxis hat sich gezeigt das die verdrater bei
der Logic beim verdraten nicht mal mehr in den Schaltplan
schauen müssen.


----------



## Waelder (7 Juli 2010)

@Larry
das ist der momentane weg bei uns die frage stellt sich aber nun nach 
der 2 Version weil eben der verdrahter so wie von Helmut beschrieben dann ggf kein Schema braucht.
1 bleibt 1.. zumindest bis das Kabel beendet ist.

@Helmut
1=1 feine sache...


----------



## Homer79 (8 Juli 2010)

wir nutzen da auch die 2. methode...dadurch ist +/- immer unverwechselbar...


----------



## element. (21 Juli 2010)

Ich bin für Variante 1.


----------



## Der Pfälzer (22 Juli 2010)

Natürlich sind da alle möglichen Varianten unterwegs,
sogar welche wo die Adernummern und Klemmennummern gekreuzt sind .. Pfui

Am meisten habe ich eine Mischung aus Variante 1 und 2 gesehen.
Find ich auch am besten, da ohne Plan die Belegung erkennbar ist.

Also:
die Klemmennummer und die Adernummer stimmt auf beiden Seiten überein (wie Var.1),
aber die 24Vdc liegen am Anfang (wie Var.2)

Falls für die 24Vdc im Vorortkasten keine Klemmen (weil Schiene oÄ) vorgesehen sind,
dann fangen die Sensorklemmen eben mit Klemme 3 an.

Gruß Roland


----------



## ssound1de (22 Juli 2010)

Variante 2.

Musst du erweitern und legst ein 2.tes Kabel dazu, hast du bei Variante 1 +/- irgendwo mittendrinn.

Bei Variante 2 ist +/- auf der Klemmenleiste immer am Anfang und immer Aderpaar 1/2 - im Schaltschrank und im Klemmenkasten.
Da braucht man in der Regel keinen Plan.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Juli 2010)

ssound1de schrieb:


> Variante 2.
> 
> Musst du erweitern und legst ein 2.tes Kabel dazu, hast du bei Variante 1 +/- irgendwo mittendrinn.


 
wie wäre es den wenn du die Adern bei einer Erweiterung einfach auf-
rücken würdest, es sind ja nur zwei Adern 






ssound1de schrieb:


> Variante 2.
> 
> Bei Variante 2 ist +/- auf der Klemmenleiste immer am Anfang und immer Aderpaar 1/2 - im Schaltschrank und im Klemmenkasten.
> Da braucht man in der Regel keinen Plan.


 
ja aber nur für Plus uns Minus, für den ganzen Rest schon, bei Variante 2
brauchen wir keinen Plan.


----------



## Markus (22 Juli 2010)

+/- definitiv immer am anfang!

dann ist das bei allen leitungen gleich, egal ob 7x, 12x oder 18x oder...

es kommen grundsätzlich keine farbigen adern zum einsatz, nur nummernkabel (abgesehen von ganz großen querschnitten) und adernummer ist GRUNDSÄTZLICH = klemmennumemr - auf beiden seiten!

derjenige der die leitugen auflegt muss somit wirklich nichts denken.

und der der die sensoren anschliesst soll verdammtnochmal vorher in den plan schauen und prüfen was er da macht... (öffner, schliesser, typ,...)


----------



## MSommer (23 Juli 2010)

Hallo,
ich mache es ebenfalls wie im vorherigen Beitrag von Markus beschrieben. Ist fasst "Idiodensicher" auszuführen 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Juli 2010)

MSommer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich mache es ebenfalls wie im vorherigen Beitrag von Markus beschrieben. Ist fasst "Idiodensicher" auszuführen
> 
> Gruß
> Michael


 
wenn du diese aussage meinst stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu, etwas Idiotensicheres gibt es nicht!



Markus schrieb:


> ...vorher in den plan schauen und prüfen was er da macht...


----------



## MSommer (23 Juli 2010)

Hallo Helmut ...... ,

mit "Idiodensicher" meinte ich die Klemmenanschlüsse beginnend mit den Potentialklemmen. 

Das hier gehört zu meinem Selbstverständnis, sonst gibt es "heiße Ohren"
_...vorher in den plan schauen und prüfen was er da macht..._

_Gruß_
_Michael_


----------



## Waelder (24 Juli 2010)

Hmm es scheint ja da einige Ansätze zu geben. Wie haltet ihr denn das in euerm CAE System ? Hand oder Automatik Nummerierung ?
Wenn ich es automatisch laufen lasse, fängt das System bei 1 an und hört bei 11 (+PE) auf. Unabhängig von "+" und "-". Das wäre dann wohl die Variante 2 mit 1=+ und 2=- wenn man den Strompfad von oben nach unten und von rechts nach links sieht.
Wär mal gut zu wissen, was der Bernd G. darüber denkt. Wenn einer mit CAE bescheid weiss....dann Bernd.
Ich schick ihm mal den link nach hier.

Gruss Wälder


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Juli 2010)

Waelder schrieb:


> Hmm es scheint ja da einige Ansätze zu geben. Wie haltet ihr denn das in euerm CAE System ? Hand oder Automatik Nummerierung ?
> Wenn ich es automatisch laufen lasse, fängt das System bei 1 an und hört bei 11 (+PE) auf. Unabhängig von "+" und "-". Das wäre dann wohl die Variante 2 mit 1=+ und 2=- wenn man den Strompfad von oben nach unten und von rechts nach links sieht.
> Wär mal gut zu wissen, was der Bernd G. darüber denkt. Wenn einer mit CAE bescheid weiss....dann Bernd.
> Ich schick ihm mal den link nach hier.
> ...


 
Ich überlasse so etwas auf keinen fall CAE System, sondern mache mir
mir selber Gedanken wie es in der Praxis am besten ist.
Bei mir darf im Schaltplan die Klemme "1" schon mal auf Blatt 10 sein und
die klemme "10" auf Blatt 1, wenn es der übersichtlichkeit dient.


----------



## bgischel (26 Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen, ich bevorzuge auch die hier aufgezeigte Variante 2.

Aber, wie hier auch schon erwähnt, überlasse ich das nicht grundsätzlich dem CAE-System (hier Eplan) wie es bezeichnet wird. Also die erste Zuordnung lasse ich automatisch machen, die "Feinanpassung" mache ich manuell (also mal die eine oder andere Ader anders bezeichnen). Es gibt da immer wieder das Problem das hier Eplan nicht genau das macht was ich mir vorstelle. Es läuft eben eine Automatik beim bezeichnen ab (mit gewissen Regeln, bspw. werden die Adern in Abhängigkeit zur hochlaufenden Klemmen- oder Steckernummer aufgelegt) die nicht immer mit dem übereinstimmt was man sich selbst ausgedacht hat. Da das in Eplan funktionell bspw. Adern per zuweisen aus den Navis recht simpel geht hält sich der Aufwand in Grenzen.

Daher: Vertrauen in das CAE-System ist gut, Kontrolle des CAE-Systems ist besser...


----------

